# Pooping on Exercise Wheel



## Patrick Murtha (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi everyone! I had been hoping that my new hedgehog Tugger would start using his large solid-construction exercise wheel more, and in fact, he has started to do so, but secretly, at night. I know this because he is apparently pooping as he runs, so that in the morning, there is dried or drying poop all around the entire wheel. It is not a problem and I can clean the wheel easily, but I wondered, does anyone else's hog do this? The wheel has become Tugger's preferred place to poop; for three days now, the rest of the cage has been very clean. I would discourage the use of the wheel as a litter pan, except that he is obviously getting his exercise, which I had been concerned about.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Welcome to the life of a hedgie. It seems as if a little exercise stimulates the poop glands. Gives a whole new meaning to the phrase "the runs".

:lol:


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Pooping on their wheels is completely normal. I haven't heard of a hog who doesn't! xD


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Pooping on the wheel while running is the norm,i do however have two girls that never poop on their wheels.


----------



## Patrick Murtha (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! I am glad that he is behaving like a normal hedgehog. Cleaning the wheel is a snap, it is made of painted and (I believe) treated wood, and it wipes down very well.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Patrick Murtha said:


> Thanks, everyone! I am glad that he is behaving like a normal hedgehog. Cleaning the wheel is a snap, it is made of painted and (I believe) treated wood, and it wipes down very well.


Just wanted to say that wood can harbor mites, therefore any wooden object is not recommended for hedgies.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

:lol: Things would be much more simple if hedgies didn't poop and run. All apart of the joys of being a hedgie mommy or daddy. :roll:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

jdlover90 said:


> :lol: Things would be much more simple if hedgies didn't poop and run. All apart of the joys of being a hedgie mommy or daddy. :roll:


I used to think the same way until the first time Mustard got sick and we woke up to a clean wheel in the morning. Now I love every single day when I wake up to poop covered wheels in the morning and two tired hedgies after a long night running.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> jdlover90 said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: Things would be much more simple if hedgies didn't poop and run. All apart of the joys of being a hedgie mommy or daddy. :roll:
> ...


Tell me about it! Herc has been sick too, so there its nothing I love to wake up to more than a poopy wheel, an empty food dish, and his tp tube dragged back into his pigloo for the night.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Mine does, I thought it was totally gross at first. I had to cover her mesh wheel with craft foam and it's light purple. I thought it would be a pretty color. Every morning when I wake up there are hundreds of little foot prints all over it. I should have gotten a darker color but oh well. When I clean it, I clean it with love


----------

